# acento circunflexo



## enos

Oi,

Eu interrompi o estudo do Português há tanto tempo que tenho absolutamente esquecido se no seguinte caso se emprega o acento circunflexo sómente porque o "e" é fechado ou se devo empregá-lo com todos os verbos da segunda conjugação quando o "e" é tônico:

Aquela noite era um mundo, aquela noite era uma eternidade, ele nunca,
nunca, nunca mais havia de esquecê-la.

Alguém poderia me ajudar?

                                          Muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Não se esqueceu.  Usou corretamente o acento.


----------



## Outsider

enos said:


> Eu interrompi o estudo do Português há tanto tempo que tenho absolutamente esquecido se no seguinte caso se emprega o acento circunflexo sómente porque o "e" é fechado ou se devo empregá-lo com todos os verbos da segunda conjugação quando o "e" é tônico:
> 
> Aquela noite era um mundo, aquela noite era uma eternidade, ele nunca,
> nunca, nunca mais havia de esquecê-la.


As duas coisas. Emprega-se o acento circunflexo quando a vogal é fechada, e acontece que nos verbos regulares da segunda conjugação o "e" tónico é sempre fechado quando requer acento gráfico.

Repare, no entanto, que o "e" tónico é por vezes aberto nestes verbos quando não leva acento gráfico. Por exemplo:

bebo (ê, fechado)
bebes (é, aberto)
bebe (é)
bebemos (ê)
bebem (é)


----------



## Istriano

O acento cirfunflexo (Â, Ê, Ô) pode ser usado para indicar

1. uma vogal oral fechada (_bebê, esôfago, bebêssemos_), 
2. uma vogal nasalizada (_câmara, cânhamo, Amazônia_, Vânia), ou
3. uma vogal nasal (_bênção, têm_, câimbra).



enos said:


> Oi,
> 
> Eu interrompi o estudo do Português há tanto tempo que tenho absolutamente esquecido se no seguinte caso se emprega o acento circunflexo sómente porque o "e" é fechado ou se devo empregá-lo com todos os verbos da segunda conjugação quando o "e" é tônico:


É porque se trata de uma vogal fechada, por exemplo:



beber ---> se nós beb*ê*ssemos (*ê* = vogal fechada)
ter -----> se nós tiv*é*ssemos (*é* = vogal aberta).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Prezado Istriano:

Desculpe corrigir, mas *cãimbra *é com til, não com circunflexo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Quando a palavra requere acento gráfico por regra ortográfica e a sílaba tônica é fechada, leva o *^* Para isto é muito bom aprofundar nas regras de acentuação gráfica.

Veja que as nasais são sempre fechadas, e nem sempre levam o circunflexo, apenas quando ortográficamente é regra ou exceção empregá-lo. Não lembro muito das exceções, mas pode lembrar de "fôlego".

U e I não permitem o circunflexo por serem naturalmente fechadas, então levam o acento agudo sempre que estiverem dentro de regra, um ex.: "úmido" - Proparoxítonas levam acento e neste caso, a sílaba tônica é nasal (a sílaba tônica precede uma sílaba começada em "m" ou "n") portanto levaria acento circunflexo se for A E ou O, mas nos casos de U ou I leva acento agudo.

O circunflexo não é apenas um instrumento para indicar a qualidade de fechada de uma vogal, *é sim um sinal ortográfico para indicar a tonicidade de uma vogal junto com sua qualidade de fechada* (ao invés, o acento agudo indica a tonicidade e a qualidade de aberta). Sempre dependendo de regras e exceções às regras.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Prezado Istriano:
> 
> Desculpe corrigir, mas *cãimbra *é com til, não com circunflexo.


 
É c*ãí*mbra ou c*âí*mbra: dicutir com o Luft Eletrônico 

ã = semivogal / í = vogal tônica / cãím = sílaba tônica...  É um hiato!
Hiato é um encontro de duas vogais pertencentes à mesma sílaba pronunciadas separadamente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> É c*ãí*mbra ou c*âí*mbra: dicutir com o Luft Eletrônico
> 
> ã = semivogal / í = vogal tônica / cãím = sílaba tônica...  É um hiato!
> Hiato é um encontro de duas vogais pertencentes à mesma sílaba pronunciadas separadamente.



Querida Ivonne: tenés razón. Vi no Aurelio Online que existe a variação "câimbra" com a qual, confesso, na minha quase longeva vida nunca tropecei.

Mas SEM o acento agudo. 

Amplexos!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Querida Ivonne: tenés razón. Vi no Aurelio Online que existe a variação "câimbra" com a qual, confesso, na minha quase longeva vida nunca tropecei.
> 
> Mas SEM o acento agudo.
> 
> Amplexos!


 
Pois toda essa minha dedução estaria errada. Confundi o pinguinho do i com um acento agudo, é certo, mas no Google o encontrei escrito das duas formas.  Estou com severas dúvidas... _Y ahora quién podrá ayudarme!  (Como decía el Chavo del 8)_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sin querer ayudar y ya ayudando... Busca el Ôrelio (también conocido por Dicionário Aurélio) y sal de dudas.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Pois toda essa minha dedução estaria errada. Confundi o pinguinho do i com um acento agudo, é certo, mas no Google o encontrei escrito das duas formas.  Estou com severas dúvidas... _Y ahora quién podrá ayudarme!  (Como decía el Chavo del 8)_.



A regra diz que a vogal que leva o til é sempre tónica e a ortografia portuguesa proíbe a concomitância de dois acentos tónicos numa palavra, assim, se há dois acentos gráficos, o segundo é sempre a cedilha.

O Priberam regista a palavra como "cãibra", o Aurélio como "câibra" o "caibra", o Michaelis como cãibra (lema) o cãimbra (variante), o Dicionario de português como caibra (lema) e câimbra (variante).

P.S. Escrever tónico com o acento agudo é uso português.


----------



## Outsider

Angelo di fuoco said:


> A regra diz que a vogal que leva o til é sempre tónica e a ortografia portuguesa proíbe a concomitância de dois acentos tónicos numa palavra, assim, se há dois acentos gráficos, o segundo é sempre a cedilha.


À cedilha não se costuma chamar um acento (é um diacrítico). A sua colocação é independente da dos diacríticos que modificam vogais. 
É possível, se bem que raro, uma palavra ter duas vogais com diacríticos (o til habitualmente não é chamado "acento" em português), por exemplo _órgão_, _bênção_, _zângão_, _cãozarrão_. O til só indica a tónica quando vem na última sílaba, e apenas se não houver acento agudo ou circunflexo numa sílaba anterior.

No caso de _cãibra_, para ver que se trata de uma palavra grave basta observar que termina num -_a_ não acentuado graficamente.


----------



## vf2000

Sobre dois acentos em uma palavra, lembrem de "órgão"


----------



## slikeslourenco

vf2000
Sobre dois acentos em uma palavra, lembrem de "órgão"  

Nesse caso "órgão" os acentos não estão concomitantemente, e til não considerado "acento" é um sinal para indicar o caráter nasal das vogais "a" e "o"
como em "cãibra" e "põe", e posso estar enganada, mas acredito que a grafia correta é "câimbra" com circunflexo e "cãibra" com til, a que leva til não tem "m".


----------

